# Remington 870 SPS-T



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

I have a Remington 870 SPS-T 12 guage turkey shotgun for sale. It is all camo with a thumbhole grip, truglo rifle sites, sling, and a Remington Super Full Turkey Choke. It is in very good shape but does have a few spots where the camo has started to rub off like all other camo guns. The worst of the worn camo is shown in the photos. I'm also including a Truglo adjustable Remchoke choke tube. This tube was around $100 when I bought it, claims to adjust from cylinder to extra full chokes, and has worked well for me on this gun.

See http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/remington-870-sps-t/ for photos.

This is a really great turkey/close range predator gun. I've upgraded and need to pay for the new gun.

PM me if you want more info or are interested in the gun.

Thanks


----------

